# Sliding Manifold For Dust Collection



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

does anyone use a sliding manifold for dust collection, my set up is simple, I have 2 of these one on either side of collector, a short flex hose connects to main port. no blast gates are needed for multiple stations. Each tool is direct via the manifold. when in the table saw position all that is connected is the table saw direct and same with any other tool when it is slid to their respected position.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine are hooked all the time with blast gates to shut unneeded ones off and open active ones. Yours might be more efficient.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cool idea  

Was wondering if you had a first name , or are you going to keep us in suspense?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

comp56 said:


> does anyone use a sliding manifold for dust collection, my set up is simple, I have 2 of these one on either side of collector, a short flex hose connects to main port. no blast gates are needed for multiple stations. Each tool is direct via the manifold. when in the table saw position all that is connected is the table saw direct and same with any other tool when it is slid to their respected position.


Never seen that kind of set up before,did you make that from your own design? Or is that a commercially made design? What size of ducting are you running? and What size of a Dust Collector is hooked to that?

Herb


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Herb Stoops said:


> Never seen that kind of set up before,did you make that from your own design? Or is that a commercially made design? What size of ducting are you running? and What size of a Dust Collector is hooked to that?
> 
> Herb


Hello Herb, yes it is my own design, probably others out there but I happen to make this one. I'm running 4" PVC (yes it is grounded) thru out the entire shop or well to at least 6 main tools and a couple that share a port with flex hose but the main is all smooth pipe approx. about 4 feet is flex the longest run is approx. 12 feet. I was going to go 6" to planer and jointer but the 4" seems to work 
it is all hooked up to a 1700 CFM 2 HP blower with a backward curved over-sized impeller directly to separator..(remote controlled I might add) The way this system is if I'm running the band saw it is a direct connection from band saw to blower all other pipes are disconnected I move to table saw just move main pipe to TS port and then same thing only thing on the line is table saw. All my tools that didn't have a 4" port got one band saw, Miter saw, and even retro fitted my Ridgid oscillating sander with a 4" port


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Tony - that's a nice set up. I saw the King Industrial and realize you're located in Canada. Didn't see an introduction post by you or perhaps I missed it. Approximate location? I'm in the Niagara region.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

vchiarelli said:


> Tony - that's a nice set up. I saw the King Industrial and realize you're located in Canada. Didn't see an introduction post by you or perhaps I missed it. Approximate location? I'm in the Niagara region.


thanks....no you didn't miss it haven't got around in posting one yet....but ya top of the great lakes in Thunder bay....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

comp56 said:


> thanks....no you didn't miss it haven't got around in posting one yet....but ya top of the great lakes in Thunder bay....


Didn't think I saw it - welcome to the forum, you'll like it around here


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I like what you did with the Rigid sander. I have not been very happy with the small dust collection port and my adapter gets in the way of large items. How did you make the connection to the top of the sander? What size hose did you use inside the sander? I am intrigued.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

senebraskaee said:


> I like what you did with the Rigid sander. I have not been very happy with the small dust collection port and my adapter gets in the way of large items. How did you make the connection to the top of the sander? What size hose did you use inside the sander? I am intrigued.


Tony +1 welcome.
Subscribed. :wink:


----------

